# Muscle Worship Offers?



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Who has ever been approached for muscle worship and how much were you offered?

I've seen people offering £2-3k for a hour!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

There was a thread made on this very recently.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah I saw that quickly before. Was just wondering how much people have been offered


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

£2-3k an hour to have some bloke "worshipping" your sphincter isn't deal of the century IMO


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

resten said:


> £2-3k an hour to have some bloke "worshipping" your sphincter isn't deal of the century IMO


So you wouldn't consider it for that amount?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

solidcecil said:


> So you wouldn't consider it for that amount?


It'd take a hell of a lot of pay to go gay mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

solidcecil said:


> So you wouldn't consider it for that amount?


No chance, there is always a price I suppose but I cannot put a figure on a price for some fella to roger me for an hour or two. Maybe 5m.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> No chance, there is always a price I suppose but I cannot put a figure on a price for some fella to roger me for an hour or two. Maybe 5m.


No, fck it, I just wouldn't do it.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

El Toro was offered some money...he declined I'm pleased to say.


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm talking about actual muscle worship not anything too sexual.

Just watching you pose and stroking you (not like that  )


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

papa wants a new house and a car where do i sign up. i have three muscles. my biggest one is my tongue


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

why not so long as there was no bumming involved?


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

BettySwallocks said:


> why not so long as there was no bumming involved?


You're a mug if you're paying £2-3k an hour and not getting a smelly willy


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Still waiting for my email


----------



## iamyou (Oct 29, 2012)

Is that £2k for just flexing through webcam? Hell yes I'd do that **** all day long.

Some dude once offered 100 to suck my dick. I swear to god. I didn't accept obviously.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

iamyou said:


> Is that £2k for just flexing through webcam? Hell yes I'd do that **** all day long.
> 
> Some dude once offered 100 to suck my dick. I swear to god. I didn't accept obviously.


100 to suck your dick? thats a win win lol


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Couldn't do it in person would be too weird.

Maybe via webcam with a mask on lol


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

TheBob said:


> Im noticing a regular appearance of gay4pay threads...
> 
> 2-3k winner.


They'll slow down a bit now that @Doctor Snot is no longer with us


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Sambuca said:


> 100 to suck your dick? thats a win win lol


Has to wear a wig though, like this guy.....


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> No, fck it, I just wouldn't do it.


Too late. Your original buy out clause of 5m stands.

You better hope I can't get that sort if money together.......


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> Too late. Your original buy out clause of 5m stands.
> 
> You better hope I can't get that sort if money together.......


Let's all chip in for the shafting


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

resten said:


> Let's all chip in for the shafting


Here;

https://www.justgiving.com/ huntinggroundsbumrapingpledge


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

R0BLET said:


> Here;
> 
> https://www.justgiving.com/huntinggr0undsbumrapingpledge


haha

I was really hoping that was true


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm all lubed up and ready to go.

Where's my suitcase of 50s first!!


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

resten said:


> Let's all chip in for the shafting


Lets arrange a whip round then. I'll set up a PayPal account and once all the monies are there we will approach him with an offer


----------



## Mish (May 1, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> I'm all lubed up and ready to go.
> 
> Where's my suitcase of 50s first!!


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

Mish said:


> Lets arrange a whip round then. I'll set up a PayPal account and once all the monies are there we will approach him with an offer


I'll chip in a fiver. Should be enough to get the tip in at least


----------



## cmscotland73 (Jun 7, 2013)

muscle worship doesn't have to be sexual..it can be about admiring how awesome the male species can become through hard work..it can inspire others to lift..encourage a healthy lifestyle...something to aim towards...


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

I'd have to develop some muscle first


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

gummyp said:


> I'd have to develop some muscle first


That makes the 2 of us but a no my mates brother does this on web cam or did this :lol:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

cmscotland73 said:


> muscle worship doesn't have to be sexual..it can be about admiring how awesome the male species can become through hard work..it can inspire others to lift..encourage a healthy lifestyle...something to aim towards...


How had no one else pointed out what an odd first post this is!


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

resten said:


> How had no one else pointed out what an odd first post this is!


Lol i was trying to think of something really witty but then thought 'na this guy cant be serious he's larking about'


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

cmscotland73 said:


> muscle worship doesn't have to be sexual..it can be about admiring how awesome the male species can become through hard work..it can inspire others to lift..encourage a healthy lifestyle...something to aim towards...


Is that what you tell yourself every time you cough up and throw the tissues away?


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

solidcecil said:


> I'm talking about actual muscle worship not anything too sexual.
> 
> Just watching you pose and stroking you (not like that  )


There was a programme a while back on BBC2 with females getting MW, the 'worshipers' were mostly 'geeky' looking (greesy haired, thick rim glasses) and all they did was take pictures, oh there might have been an arm wrestle as well at some point! lol.. they said they did it as there main source of income. I wouldn't wanna do it, but like I said, if it was pictures and an arm wrestle for £3k an hour, it's not the same as bending over and spreading ur ass cheeks open.


----------



## richyb1974 (Dec 14, 2008)

I bet there are built guys in here not freaked out by muscle worship....no??


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

This is really common. I think gay guys get off on having a straight man do slightly erotic things. If I was a muscly man I'd let a guy pay to stroke my muscles.

What's people's thoughts on cuckolding I know it's not related at all but do you ever think sex these days and people's fantasies and stuff are getting real weird.


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Still open to offers :lol:


----------



## imabigguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> There was a programme a while back on BBC2 with females getting MW, the 'worshipers' were mostly 'geeky' looking (greesy haired, thick rim glasses) and all they did was take pictures, oh there might have been an arm wrestle as well at some point! lol.. they said they did it as there main source of income. I wouldn't wanna do it, but like I said, if it was pictures and an arm wrestle for £3k an hour, it's not the same as bending over and spreading ur ass cheeks open.


Yea louis theroux sp? did the documentray got to say at the time it was one of the strangest things I'd seen


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> What's people's thoughts on cuckolding I know it's not related at all but do you ever think sex these days and people's fantasies and stuff are getting real weird.


Dont think id enjoy watching my mrs getting ploughed by next man so im out


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

If any fcuker is brave enough to muff my ring piece then I'd happily do it for free,or if pushed pay them


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> This is really common. I think gay guys get off on having a straight man do slightly erotic things. If I was a muscly man I'd let a guy pay to stroke my muscles.
> 
> What's people's thoughts on cuckolding I know it's not related at all but do you ever think sex these days and people's fantasies and stuff are getting real weird.


What's cuckolding?


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

I'd probably do the webcam thing, but lets face it - I'd have to build some muscle first lol.

Oh, and no grapefruits.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

gummyp said:


> What's cuckolding?


Cuckold historically referred to a husband with an adulterous wife and is still often used with this meaning. Since the 1990s, the term has also been widely used to refer to a sexual fetish in which the fetishist is stimulated by their committed partner choosing to have sex with someone else.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuckold


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Goosh said:


> Cuckold historically referred to a husband with an adulterous wife and is still often used with this meaning. Since the 1990s, the term has also been widely used to refer to a sexual fetish in which the fetishist is stimulated by their committed partner choosing to have sex with someone else.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cuckold


Fúck that! I'm not know for sharing


----------



## D.M.C (May 20, 2013)

Never heard of this before haha!!!

3-4k a hour.. my debt worries will be over in only 3 hours...

Show me the money!!


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

Theirs not enough money on this planet for me to let some guy touch me in any way, girls ok but guys no wayyyyyy


----------



## huarache (May 28, 2012)

I'd wear a merkin as a moustache so no one would know its me.....

Apart from that, I have seen a 'life drawing' advert for hen parties - £35 a hour! Now that's decent, you need to be toned and not mind standing nude.

For a hen party

Nude

£35 p/h

WINNING


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

If there was no sex involved I would do it no problem. Why not? I guess some people see touch as sexual where others don't. And I got the body and the looks. Heck I would even throw in a free certificate of authentication and memento badge.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

What price on a quick bum, surely a mil would get most people's attention. Christ for half a mil I'd do most things , just lie back and think its a chick with a strap on ?


----------



## richyb1974 (Dec 14, 2008)

Delhi - come to London and you could make a fortune!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

amigamike said:


> Theirs not enough money on this planet for me to let some guy touch me in any way, girls ok but guys no wayyyyyy


I don't believe you, everyone has their price. So if a guy offered you 20k for a ham shank, you'd say no?....doubt it.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

latblaster said:


> I don't believe you, everyone has their price. So if a guy offered you 20k for a ham shank, you'd say no?....doubt it.


Hey if thats how you make your money thats ok , but im not that bothered about money ,i have enough to live on .I wouldnt for any price but thats just me .


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

amigamike said:


> Hey if thats *how you make your money *thats ok , but im not that bothered about money ,i have enough to live on .I wouldnt for any price but thats just me .


No I don't...but I would for the right amount. Even though I have no gay tendencies.

I guess I was trying to elicit a slightly different discussion, that's all Mike.


----------



## Southern Karate Guy (Feb 27, 2014)

latblaster said:


> No I don't...but I would for the right amount. Even though I have no gay tendencies.
> 
> I guess I was trying to elicit a slightly different discussion, that's all Mike.


im a shy person so all the attention thing isnt me


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

beefdinner said:


> What's people's thoughts on cuckolding I know it's not related at all but do you ever think sex these days and people's fantasies and stuff are getting real weird.


Been going for decades if not centuries just it's more publicised now.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hmm this needs to go to the AL...

Cuckolding...well who is really having sex there?


----------



## Sku11fk (Aug 28, 2012)

I think the cuckold/ swing scene is quite cool imo.

Muscle worship for 2-3k I'm betting all the lads who said no to that amount of money are the same types that would be coming out the mens loos wiping they're mouths dry on a night out for a line.


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah but "muscle worship" doesn't end just there does it.

It's saying "escort" when people really mean a well fed prostitute, or "Tannoy" when they mean public address system :thumb:

:bounce:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

If they pay expenses I can be down in a few hours flight lol.

Seriously see nowt wrong with physical contact or a bit of posing. Jeez I pose in the gym in my boxers every other night in front of other guys so no shame there.

And at end of day I am straight 100 percent, I have been asked and asked myself about sexuality so I know my preference. I ain't suddenly gonna turn gay.

Maybe it's cause I do compete and I am comfortable being semi naked in front of both men and women I don't know but I honestly don't see the issue.

Show me the money lol


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

Just gonna throw out there that I'd let anyone worship any part of my body except my bumhole and mouth (If you know what I mean) for 3k an hour

For me to bumfck a guy it would take more and it'd be in the hundred thousands to suck a guy off but everything else that excludes me being penetrated I'm game

Gay irl friend offered me £300 to suck me off and I was genuinely considering it, under the right circumstances I'd probably do it


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

luther1 said:


> If any fcuker is brave enough to muff my ring piece then I'd happily do it for free,or if pushed pay them


Aww man, and I thought my post was gay :no:


----------



## resten (Apr 4, 2012)

WilsonR6 said:


> Aww man, and I thought my post was gay :no:


Don't worry, it was :lol:


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

For 3k I would defo take it up the chuff,

Not gon lie.


----------



## muscle-worship (Feb 15, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Still waiting for my email


I'd worship you


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

theres a pro on fb called big frank, he posted the other day his inbox message of a guy offering him $20,000 to muscle worship him, he said no, never , no way.


----------



## Cookie-raiser (Feb 13, 2014)

stone14 said:


> theres a pro on fb called big frank, he posted the other day his inbox message of a guy offering him $20,000 to muscle worship him, he said no, never , no way.


Fool ! :lol:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

muscle-worship said:


> I'd worship you


Get the offers in


----------



## muscle-worship (Feb 15, 2014)

Mark2021 said:


> Get the offers in


Haha! Unfortunately that was the offer, just making you feel big 'n' strong.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm still available for muscle worship if anyone's interested. Competitive rates available


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Del Boy 01 said:


> I'm still available for muscle worship if anyone's interested. Competitive rates available


Il go 10% cheaper than him


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

You can just say the tren made me do it?


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

Mark2021 said:


> Il go 10% cheaper than him


I'll go 10% further than you :laugh:


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> I'll go 10% further than you :laugh:


I can't compete with this, I'm already giving out free handjobs


----------



## themainman007 (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi,

I am a straight muscle fan seeking a bodybuilder for discreet private posing sessions and light muscle worship. NON SEXUAL


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

themainman007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a straight muscle fan seeking a bodybuilder for discreet private posing sessions and light muscle worship. NON SEXUAL


6 grand & you can do what ever the fuwk you want.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

themainman007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a straight muscle fan seeking a bodybuilder for discreet private posing sessions and light muscle worship. NON SEXUAL


Im nearly sure you posted this same sh1t the other day.

Weirdo!!


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

Don't be fooled by the user name, 'themainman007' is really Purple Aki just trying to appear non-threatening. Once he gets you in a one-on-one situation you'll be in trouble


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> No chance, there is always a price I suppose but I cannot put a figure on a price for some fella to roger me for an hour or two. Maybe 5m.


Hahahahahahaaaa!! :lol:


----------



## rocky dennis (Oct 24, 2013)

tamara said:


> This is really common. I think gay guys get off on having a straight man do slightly erotic things. If I was a muscly man I'd let a guy pay to stroke my muscles.
> 
> What's people's thoughts on cuckolding I know it's not related at all but do you ever think sex these days and people's fantasies and stuff are getting real weird.


I've got a GF, we don't cuckold (****ing never will LOL)- but, I am meeting a Thai couple- a doctor and a dentist and we're both going to roast his wife, near the end of next month according to their work schedules. I'll try and get some pics, thanks :thumb:


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

I have to be honest if it's over Web cam I'd pose for 500 quid a hour. No need to take the ****...

Might have to run a cycle before doing this tho haha


----------



## Miles1878 (Feb 20, 2014)

I'd do it no bother, only problem is nobody would pay me to do it  haha


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I can be gay for may no problem


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Jeez, anyone could have a feel if they paid me a few hundred. Easiest job ever.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Hoddsy said:


> Jeez, anyone could have a feel if they paid me a few hundred. Easiest job ever.


What will a fiver get us?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

iamyou said:


> Is that £2k for just flexing through webcam? Hell yes I'd do that **** all day long.
> 
> Some dude once offered 100 to suck my dick. I swear to god. I didn't accept obviously.


Aint nothing gay about getting your dick sucked bro :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

X.MIL said:


> I have to be honest if it's over Web cam I'd pose for 500 quid a hour. No need to take the ****...
> 
> Might have to run a cycle before doing this tho haha


Why, so you can feel ashamed of the size of your nuts while you do it? Lol


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

JamStyle said:


> All this gay stuff makes me laugh. I believe if you are 100% comfortable in your sexuality, you wouldnt really give a **** if someone who was gay or a muscle worshipper wanted to watch you. If your not looking for anything sexual and its just money then why would you care who the audience is? If you know your attracted to women and women only then whats the big deal? Just see it as a job. Maybe a lot of you are worried your bell ends will start twitching and reveal a dirty gay secret


They are not paying 2 to 3k to just watch. Who the fook would pay that to just watch?

Are you fine with being bent over and rogered?

I am 100% sure of my sexuality and I will say no chance.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> They are not paying 2 to 3k to just watch. Who the fook would pay that to just watch?
> 
> Are you fine with being bent over and rogered?
> 
> I am 100% sure of my sexuality and I will say no chance.


I'd imagine that there's more of a market for the worshipper getting rogered tbh.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Wavelength said:


> What will a fiver get us?


That wont even pay for some sweaty undies


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

Hoddsy said:


> That wont even pay for some sweaty undies


Aww maaaaaaan


----------



## OptimusIrk (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm deffo up for this


----------



## AlphaOmega (Dec 4, 2014)

im looking for an Alpha to pay for cam shows. Hit me up if you seriously interested.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

latblaster said:


> El Toro was offered some money...he declined I'm pleased to say.


How much did you offer him mate? :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

AlphaOmega said:


> im looking for an Alpha to pay for cam shows. Hit me up if you seriously interested.


I'll watch you for £100 per hour. Things are tight in the tekkers house


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

ill honestly make a website for this if people would actually do it on cam and give me 20% commision. 30k monthly searches and hardly any results


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Im in


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

gearchange said:


> Im in


need atleast 5 people if you're being serious lol. Can get rank 1 on google in 2 months tops


----------



## AlphaOmega (Dec 4, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> How much did you offer him mate? :lol:


not pay you to watch me, I am looking to pay alpha guys to show off on cam


----------



## AlphaOmega (Dec 4, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> need atleast 5 people if you're being serious lol. Can get rank 1 on google in 2 months tops


Dann im already half way there, got the site, just need the guys


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

AlphaOmega said:


> not pay you to watch me, I am looking to pay alpha guys to show off on cam


you got this on google alerts havent u u sick cuunt lol


----------



## AlphaOmega (Dec 4, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> you got this on google alerts havent u u sick cuunt lol


i dont miss a thing


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

AlphaOmega said:


> not pay you to watch me, I am looking to pay alpha guys to show off on cam


How much? I'm.a businessman, I don't give a **** what yall have to say :lol:


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Lol at this thread. How many guys on here really ARE alpha. I don't think people want to pay for average lol.


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

Alpha checking in....


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

AlphaOmega said:


> Dann im already half way there, got the site, just need the guys


u actually got a site have u? can't pm u, whats your email


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Delhi said:


> Lol at this thread. How many guys on here really ARE alpha. I don't think people want to pay for average lol.


Im a bear mate I will literally bukkake the entrance of their lungs, that's how alpha I am brah.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Dec 4, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Im a bear mate I will literally bukkake the entrance of their lungs, that's how alpha I am brah.


prove it! alpha.models is my Skype


----------



## AlphaOmega (Dec 4, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> u actually got a site have u? can't pm u, whats your email


add alpha.models to your skype


----------



## AlphaOmega (Dec 4, 2014)

SickCurrent said:


> Alpha checking in....


add me if u serious


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

AlphaOmega said:


> prove it! alpha.models is my Skype


Don't have Skype  got this new Sony z1 phone mate its game changer. I feel like neo learning the matrix.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm a fat pasty white old man, I will gladly pull the head off it on cam for cash.

PM me.


----------



## AlphaOmega (Dec 4, 2014)

IGotTekkers said:


> Don't have Skype  got this new Sony z1 phone mate its game changer. I feel like neo learning the matrix.


Neo learning the Matrix, who isnt able to call his grandma lol

[email protected]


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

AlphaOmega said:


> add me if u serious


Lol he is serious. What would you pay for an average guy, an alpha and a true alpha?

That will help everyone decide if its worth it


----------



## AlphaOmega (Dec 4, 2014)

Delhi said:


> Lol he is serious. What would you pay for an average guy, an alpha and a true alpha?
> 
> That will help everyone decide if its worth it


strip/flexing on cam - £50>£75

nude flexing/ XXX - £75-£100

anything extra can be arranged

always up for using Amazon wishlist too


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

I have come a bit late to the party on this one. But I genuinely get offers about once a month :/ in person I have never really fancied it...although someone did once waive £200 in front of me for me to take my top off for them to stare.... I went for that but never understood why! Cam work sounds like easy degrading money in the bank though...


----------

